# Snails



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd like your input and experience with these lovely cleaners.

I am currently on the debate. Priority number 1: Get rid of that algae in my tank(brown algae i believe). Priority number 2(isn't something that needs to be done just yet) get that 75 gallon cycled.

Now i'm not sure if the snails will be able to successfully help the 75 gallon cycle. but incase they take over Spike's tank, I've got that one set up and ready to run.

Now my debate is:
Mystery or Malaysian Trumpet?
I've heard Malaysian will reproduce like rabbits and you'll be over run with them. Now my 75 gallon does not yet have a light source. It sits inside the apart and away from all windows. No light can reach it. The dining room light can but i don't think that will be enough light.
It also does not have a full hood so my next worry is brave snails climbing out.

So right now, I just want this algae taken care of. what is your personal experience with either or both snails?
Spike's tank is 5.5 gallons
sponge filter
fluorescent lighting and sunlight access.
no live plants right now(still considering getting one along with the snail this weekend)

Water changes are as follows:
30% weekly
50% with vacuum once a month
will anything have to change with this new pooper?

TYVM


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

What about trapdoor snails? They are similar to mystery snails in that they are NOT hermaphrodite snails so they won't reproduce unless you have both sexes in your tank. However when they DO reproduce, its just one live snail at a time. They are live bearing snails and do not lay eggs like the mystery snails. They also do not have a lung and therefor will not leave the water. Supposingly mystery snails can leave the water but I have yet to see mine do so. 

Trapdoor snails get pretty big though - most people use them in outdoor ponds. They would probably love a 75 gallon tank. They are kinda big so not sure if a 5 gallon would be suitable. If not, i vote apple or mystery snail. Im not sure if a snail would eat enough algae for it to be noticible though...I put some in my sister tank which grows algae like no tomorrow and she still had to use an algae magnet.









The one on the right is a mystery snail, the one on the left is a wild caught trapdoor snail.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Apples are not the best for algae cleaning. I would suggest a nerite for algae nomming.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Im not familiar with those snails... but i do know nerite snails eat up algae and cannot succcessfully reproduce in fresh water.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Also the malaysian trumpet is not a good choice either as they're substrate dwellers that burrow into the bottom and crawl around there. They eat left overs in the gravel.

In a 75 gallon if you're not set on a snail I would go with a small group of algae eaters or pleco catfish. Probably 2-3 should do.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was told nerite snails. however my car is currently in the shop and husband is my only transportation. he doesn't want to drive 30 mins to petco to get the nerite snail where there is a petsmart right next to the grocery store.

thus why i am looking at the other 2 snails i posted
the 75 gallon does not have a lid. so i am not going to be getting any fish(dont want any fishy suicides).
i know MTSs are substrate diggers. i have sand. and i wouldnt mind something helping me stir the sand.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What are you going to put in a 75 gallon that are not fish?  Why don't you just buy a lid?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> What are you going to put in a 75 gallon that are not fish?  Why don't you just buy a lid?


we are going to buy a lid
we just haven't yet purchased it
i hope to get it really soon


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

depends on the kind of snail. Generally, my bro(he has 55 gal.)says that plecos are a good way to go if you have a big tank


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

common pleco's don't eat as much algae as people give them credit for. If the tank is cycled, Ottos are the best thing to eat diatoms (brown algae). I'll definately reccomend bristlenose plecos though.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah, true, probably the only reason my bro has no algae is cause he has two giant ones


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think it really depends on the FOOD SOURCE. if there is nothing to eat besides leftovers and algae. Then the bottom feeder will eat just that.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah, exactly


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Brown algae is usually diatoms, is this a new tank? If so the diatoms will go away on their in a couple if weeks. Also just a couple of things I have noticed with Malaysian trumpet snails. I have tons of them in my 55 gallon. Here is the thing though I barely ever seen them expect at night. During the day they stay in the substrate but at night when it is complete dark they come out and explore the tank but only with it is dark. I may see a few here and there during the day but not but maybe a handful. These snails along with bladder snails will only reproduce when there is abundance if food. Bladder snails would also make quick work of your algae problem but I really think the algae will go away by itself.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree, diatoms usually go away on their own after a month or two.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

New for me is less than a month
I'm sure in biological terms it is still new
I've had this system running 3-4 months now?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Mystery snails eat diatoms, but they don't clean it away! they leave marks  

I can sel you mystery snails if you want, 5.50 shipping, and $1 for the snail. You can even have more than 1 per box if you get them young. If you don't want the babies, crush up the eggs and feed them to the fish (my tetras LOVE them) you need more than one to reproduce though.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> Mystery snails eat diatoms, but they don't clean it away! they leave marks
> 
> I can sel you mystery snails if you want, 5.50 shipping, and $1 for the snail. You can even have more than 1 per box if you get them young. If you don't want the babies, crush up the eggs and feed them to the fish (my tetras LOVE them) you need more than one to reproduce though.


no thanks
i'm going to be scrubbing the algae off right now. especially since too much is going on for Spike right now


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

okay


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

..


----------

